# Ever have second thoughts about your dog  or cat



## Victor (Oct 16, 2018)

I am wondering if you ever had or have second thoughts or possibly regret
about adopting or owning a cat or dog?  
Did the animal create more trouble or worry than you wanted?
If so, what did you do?


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2018)

Never. But I can see how some pets could be too much of a challenge for some owners. If the bad far outweighs the good, rather than a kill shelter, find a foster home. 

If it's a vicious dog and and incorrigible biter, you may have to put it down.  
I would consult with a vet.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2018)

I had to find a new home for a Border Collie we rescued once. Although it seemed like a good natured dog, my daughter only 4 years old then couldn't play in the garden because the dog would bite her and draw blood on her hands .

It was explained to me by the vet that she (the dog) was acting on instinct and because my daughter wouldn't be 'rounded up'' she was being ''nipped''.. he was quite vehement in his opinion of people keeping Border collies as pets, he said that they are  working dogs and that's how they should always be treated.  I couldn't keep the dog, so fortunately for us the vet had a farm and he was willing to take her!!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> I had to find a new home for a Border Collie we rescued once. Although it seemed like a good natured dog, my daughter only 4 years old then couldn't play in the garden because the dog would bite her and draw blood on her hands .
> 
> It was explained to me by the vet that she (the dog) was acting on instinct and because my daughter wouldn't be 'rounded up'' she was being ''nipped''.. he was quite vehement in his opinion of people keeping Border collies as pets, he said that they are  working dogs and that's how they should always be treated.  I couldn't keep the dog, so fortunately for us the vet had a farm and he was willing to take her!!



I agree with the vet. Those dogs are the most intelligent but the herding instinct is very strong. I think if she wasn't a little girl it would have been ok. LOL, they herd Frisbees, too.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2018)

Oh yes we learned much more about dogs after that. My daughter  owns  large boarding  kennels and a Cattery, she has almost genius knowledge of animals..


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Oh yes we learned much more about dogs after that. My daughter  owns  large boarding  kennels and a Cattery, she has almost genius knowledge of animals..



Oh, I do remember!


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 16, 2018)

Victor said:


> I am wondering if you ever had or have second thoughts or possibly regret
> about adopting or owning a cat or dog?
> Did the animal create more trouble or worry than you wanted?
> If so, what did you do?



No, I have not.   But people should put a LOT of thought into it before they adopt a pet.   A dog or cat make a wonderful addition to a home, but they need and deserve attention, care, and proper treatment.   If a person isn't willing or able to invest time, emotion and money into a pet they should not adopt.   Nothing gets me stirred up like a mistreated animal.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 16, 2018)

I never had any regrets having pets. My hubby and I love animals and deciding to have a dog or cat in our life was a given. Everyone of our pets have given us such pleasure and sometimes emotional support as well. The little puddles on the floor now and then, barking to go out and wiping mud off their paws before they were allowed in is nothing compared to their unconditional  love.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 16, 2018)

We had pet dogs pretty much all our younger years...especially when the kids were still home.  However, when we retired and moved to the countryside, we decided to forego pets, as we often leave for a day or two at a time.  However, the neighbors across the road have one of the nicest little beagles I've ever seen, and when they go to work, she comes over to spend her day on our deck.  We get the companionship, and they get the vet bills, etc.  

On the flip side, there have been cases of people dumping their unwanted pets in the woods around us....such people should be "neutered".  There is a very good animal shelter in town if they need to get rid of a pet.  IMO, a smaller, house friendly dog is the only way to go.  These huge, often violent, dogs have no real place around most households...especially if there are children present.


----------



## jujube (Oct 16, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I agree with the vet. Those dogs are the most intelligent but the herding instinct is very strong. I think if she wasn't a little girl it would have been ok. LOL, they herd Frisbees, too.



My late sister had a Boarder Collie who herded EVERYTHING.  She would come home from work and he would have made an escape and gone out to herd things "home".  There would be a set of car mats someone had hung over a fence, a tricycle, once a good-sized lawnchair, towels, various toys, you-name-it.  She'd have to go out and try to find the owners of said items.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 17, 2018)

My Bonnie is a senior dog who was neglected and mistreated in her former life.  I wish she didn't have so many medical problems now ($$), but I would never even think of getting rid of her because of it.  She is very dear to me and when I adopted her I promised her I would always take care of her, and I will.  She's family.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 18, 2018)

I wanted to return my Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier  the first week I had him. He weighed 7.5 lbs. when we brought him home, and was cute as the dickens. BUT he spent every waking moment thinking up Great Ideas and carrying them out.   Such a difference between him and our previous dog, a Rough Collie, when they were puppies. The collie was housebroken in 24 hours, and the only  problem we had with him was that he nipped everyone constantly during the first year, to get them to go where he thought they should be. Clove oil on the kids shoes and hands helped a lot with that. He outgrew it, thank heavens.  I have to say, though, that the memory of all 4 of my kids sitting on the back of the couch, held at bay by a 13 lb., 8 week old puppy was something I cherish.  With my Wheaten, the memories are along the lines of him unloading the kids' backpacks because he was born knowing how to unzip zippers. Tearing up the kids' homework, removing flowers from all the vases, taking the fabric off the sides and back of the a living room chair. Just tons of Great Ideas put into action.  It took me 5 months to be able to anticipate his moves so I could prevent them.


----------

